# Anonymous takes IS accounts offline



## Kim Chee (Feb 9, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/31313610
*Anonymous takes IS accounts offline*





Hacking group Anonymous has issued another warning against the so-called Islamic State (ISIS) terror group.

It came during a video posted on YouTube where the hackers claimed to have shut down Twitter and Facebook accounts used by the terrorists.

"ISIS, we will hunt you, take down your sites, accounts, emails and expose you," warns the video.

Anonymous "declared war" on jihadist websites last month after an attack on a magazine's offices in Paris.





In this latest post, which lasts just over two minutes, the hackers explain "operation ISIS" is continuing.

"We are Muslims, Christians, Jews, we are hackers, crackers, Hacktivist, phishers, agents, spies, or just the guy from next door," says the voice in the video.

"We come from all races, countries, religions and ethnicity - united as one, divided by zero.

"Remember the terrorists that are calling themselves Islamic State are not Muslims."





The hacking group is made up of activists and hackers claiming to defend and protect democracy.

A list of more than 100 Twitter and Facebook accounts suspected to belong to Islamic State militants has been released by Anonymous, according to The Hacker News.

The video's narrator explains the hackers have posted links to those taken down in the YouTube video description box.

The narration ends: "ISIS we are Anonymous, we are a legion, we do not forgive, we do not forget, expect us."


----------



## Tude (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah anons have been doing some interesting things over the years - some you cheer for, some not so much. I've been on their sites (never registered) - just kinda monitored - and others that includes 4chan, etc (yeah I get around on the internet) - rather hardcore. I say - let 'em go for it on those sites though!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## wrkrsunite (Feb 10, 2015)

So sick.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Feb 10, 2015)

That's so badass!!!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 10, 2015)

Adu 'Aduyi Hooweh Ssadikki - My enemy's enemy is my friend


----------



## Dmac (Feb 10, 2015)

::woot::::woot::


----------



## Odin (Feb 10, 2015)

So the BBC is reporting on it.
I'd like to see it on world news tonight at 6pm.
Edit: That is,... it would be nice for US media give Anonymous some positive cred.
Heck yea.::cigar::


----------

